# οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Στον Λουκά (24:13-32) βρίσκουμε την ιστορία της συνάντησης του Ιησού μετά τη σταύρωση με τον Κλεόπα κι άλλον ένα μαθητή στο δρόμο προς την Εμμαούς. Όταν τους ρώτησε ο Ιησούς γιατί ήταν σκυθρωποί, ο Κλεόπας τού είπε: «Σὺ μόνος παροικεῖς Ἰερουσαλὴμ καὶ οὐκ ἔγνως τὰ γενόμενα ἐν αὐτῇ ἐν ταῖς ἡμέραις ταύταις;» ("You must be the only person in Jerusalem who hasn't heard about all the things that have happened there the last few days.")

Από εκεί έχουμε εμπνευστεί τη φράση *οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ*, με τη σημασία «όσοι γνωρίζουν πράγματα και καταστάσεις». Είναι σωστή η αιτιατική· το αρχαίο ρήμα συντασσόταν με αιτιατική ή δοτική. 

Στα αγγλικά δεν έχουμε αντίστοιχο θρησκευτικής προέλευσης. Μερικές αποδόσεις:
*those in the know / people in the know
those inside the loop / people inside the loop
people familiar with the situation
insiders*




_Π. Μπρέγκελ: Ο Ιησούς και οι μαθητές στο δρόμο προς την Εμμαούς​_


----------



## Earion (Sep 15, 2012)

Κατά τη γνώμη μου χρειάζεται ένα μικρό συμπλήρωμα. Όχι γενικά και όριστα «όσοι γνωρίζουν πράγματα και καταστάσεις», αλλά όσοι «όσοι γνωρίζουν πράγματα και καταστάσεις σε ένα μικρό κύκλο», στον περιορισμένο χώρο ενός χωριού, στο μικροπεριβάλλον της κωμόπολης, με τους ψιθύρους που φουντώνουν σαν πυρκαγιά στα ξερά χόρτα, που καβαλάνε τις μάντρες και χώνονται στις κουζίνες. (Άσχετα αν τα Ιεροσόλυμα ήταν για τα μέτρα της εποχής μια σχετικά μεγάλη πόλη).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 16, 2012)

Earion said:


> Κατά τη γνώμη μου χρειάζεται ένα μικρό συμπλήρωμα. Όχι γενικά και όριστα «όσοι γνωρίζουν πράγματα και καταστάσεις», αλλά όσοι «όσοι γνωρίζουν πράγματα και καταστάσεις σε ένα μικρό κύκλο»...



inner circle
ingroup
coterie
clique


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι θα προσέθετα ότι το «οι παροικούντες» μεταφέρει τόσο μεγάλο μέρος από το σημαδσιακό φορτίο της έκφρασης, που είναι εύκολο να αντικατασταθεί η _Ιερουσαλήμ _ώστε να προκύψουν σχετικές εκφράσεις για τους εκ-των-έσω-και-καλούς γνώστες πραγμάτων και καταστάσεων: _οι παροικούντες το Μαξίμου, οι παροικούντες την Τούμπα, οι παροικούντες αυτό το φόρουμ, οι παροικούντες το ελληνικό ποδόσφαιρο, οι παροικούντες το παλάτι_ (όλα τα παραδείγματα από το Διαδίκτυο).

Επίσης, μπορεί να υπάρξει προσδιοριστικό είτε με τη μορφή επιθετικού προσδιορισμού στην «Ιερουσαλήμ» (_οι παροικούντες τη λογοτεχνική Ιερουσαλήμ, __οι παροικούντες την τραπεζική Ιερουσαλήμ, __οι παροικούντες την τεχνολογική Ιερουσαλήμ, __οι παροικούντες τη γαλάζια Ιερουσαλήμ_) είτε με τη μορφή γενικής που να την ακολουθεί (_οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ των Ελληνικών Πανεπιστημίων, __οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ των εξοπλιστικών προγραμμάτων, __οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ των ΜΜΕ, __οι παροικούντες την Ιερουσαλήμ των κοινοτικών υποθέσεων_).


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2012)

Πολύ ζουμερή η παρατήρησή σου, Ζαζ. Σχεδόν σαν την αβατάρα σου.

Να προσθέσω ότι θα είναι ωραίο όλες αυτές οι παραλλαγές να διατηρούν την αιτιατική και να μην πειραματίζονται με άλλες συντάξεις που, ακόμα κι αν είναι σωστές, κάνουν τον άλλο να σταματήσει για λάθος λόγο. Για παράδειγμα, κυκλοφορούν παλαιές εκδοχές (Ωριγένης, Ησύχιος) με «παροικείς εν Ιερουσαλήμ», οπότε βλέπουμε σήμερα «οι παροικούντες εν Ιερουσαλήμ», «οι παροικούντες εν τη Ιερουσαλήμ». Το ρεκόρ βέβαια το έχει η εκσυγχρονισμένη εκδοχή: «οι παροικούντες στην Ιερουσαλήμ» (450 γκουγκλιές). Τι να πεις εκεί;


Όμως στην Καινή Διαθήκη είναι περισσότερα τα ευρήματα με το ρήμα _κατοικώ_. Αν κοιτάξουμε το λήμμα _ΙΕΡΟΥΣΑΛΗΜ_ του ταμείου (σελ. 508-9 του _Concordance to the Greek New Testament_) βρίσκουμε:

τους ανθρώπους τους κατοικούντας Ιερουσαλήμ
πάσι τοις κατοικούσιν Ιερουσαλήμ
οι κατοικούντες Ιερουσαλήμ πάντες
οι γαρ κατοικούντες εν Ιερουσαλήμ

οπότε δεν μας φαίνεται περίεργο που θα βρούμε και αρκετά οι κατοικούντες την / εν / στην Ιερουσαλήμ.


----------

